# Back to the V60 Brew



## caffeinejunkie (May 29, 2017)

V60 was what got me hooked on "quality" coffee after a visit to a speciality coffee shop with a friend who took charge of the ordering.

He ordered us both a Filter (V60), to my amazement I suggested it must have had some form of Strawberry syrup in it as it tasted of Strawberry and apatently was just a black coffee!

so I went out, purchased a grinder and coffee and the journey began.

Now some years on I've been more of a Espresso and Flate White drinker however brushed off the cheap grinder and made a Yirgacheffe V60.

I used the following recipe -

32.5g

Course Grind (Krupps Burr Grinder/£50)

500ml water

It wasn't on the final course setting however it took over 9 minutes to fully extract, I will try the full course setting however I take it the grinder is poor and I need something. Enter for when I fancy a filter coffee at home!

I noticed a few dissuasing the Wilfa SVART, any views on this or other grinder purely for filter?


----------



## caffeinejunkie (May 29, 2017)

I should add, the Yirgacheffe tasted alright however it didn't knock my socks off


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

I've been using the Wilfa for the last month or so and absolutely love it 

Not sure how coarse your Krupps grinds but are you sure you're not aiming for too coarse? For V60 I'm going a bit coarser than what you might use for aeropress.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Were you making coffee for 2, or just for yourself?

Wilfa is hard to beat on price.


----------



## caffeinejunkie (May 29, 2017)

MWJB said:


> Were you making coffee for 2, or just for yourself?
> 
> Wilfa is hard to beat on price.


 I was making into a Haro vessel, quatity for 2 or so...

I was expecting more a 5 minute or so extraction?!


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

caffeinejunkie said:


> I was making into a Haro vessel, quatity for 2 or so...
> 
> I was expecting more a 5 minute or so extraction?!


Maybe 3:40-ish to dry bed, plus bloom time?


----------



## caffeinejunkie (May 29, 2017)

I poured 60g of water, stirred and let bloom for 1 min

then poured 200g water, stirred

then the remaining 240g of water!


----------



## DickL (Jan 16, 2017)

HI, I have a Maratza Encore. in their website they say that the grind for V60 should be 14. is that too coarse ?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

DickL said:


> HI, I have a Maratza Encore. in their website they say that the grind for V60 should be 14. is that too coarse ?


Depends on brew size & target brew time.

What size brew are you aiming to make?


----------

